# Marble Canyon Lodge Destroyed In Fire



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Really a bummer: 

Fire destroys historic Marble Canyon Lodge and Restaurant in N. Ariz. | azfamily.com Phoenix


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya that is a bummer, looks like dinner in camp on night zero for a while...


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Damn.

Sounds like everyone is alright at least. Sucks for workers and owners since it is high season over there. Hope they manage a solution.

Phillip


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

That totally sucks. There is (was) a ton of history there and many fond memories for many of us. I hope the owners can survive this financially and rebuild.

As for dinners on Day Zero, Cliff Dwellers is about 10 minutes further north on 89A and it is also quite the historic river runners hang out. Dick Clark, a long time guide for Arizona River Runners, used to beat pretty much everyone at pool there, using the butt end of a shovel. He was very good at setting up the noobs and taking their money. Don't ask me how I know.


----------

